# Alfalfa in Virginia



## Crookhorn Farms (Jul 3, 2012)

Looking to start growing some alfalfa in Eastern Virginia. Any suggestions?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Crookhorn Farms said:


> Looking to start growing some alfalfa in Eastern Virginia. Any suggestions?


Yes, talk with NDVA Hayman as he lives in VIrginia and grows some alfalfa and he is very knowledgable about the soil.

Regards, Mike


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Crookhorn Farms said:


> Looking to start growing some alfalfa in Eastern Virginia. Any suggestions?


Are your soils in the Coastal Plain region? If yes, study the following article from Texas A&M AgriLife Research on the TAMU-Overton web site:

http://overton-tamu-edu.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/files/2011/04/SelectingCoastalPlainSoilsforAlfalfa.pdf

If your soils are not on the Coastal Plain, the information on this site will still assist you in selecting a suitable soil for growing alfalfa.


----------

